
AI can detect Alzheimer's 10 years before symptoms show up - jacquesm
https://www.engadget.com/2017/09/17/ai-alzheimers-early-detection/
======
jetsnoc
AI is really exciting. A computer system modeled after the human brain and
nervous system detects neural connectivity issues in the human brain and
nervous system brought on by Alzheimers. And, we are just scratching the
surface of this technology. I believe the pace and acceleration of innovation
for AI will be like nothing we've seen before. At some point, and we have seen
a little bit of this already, it will basically build and enhance itself. This
may become an arms race of corporations and countries having the largest
neural networks. At first, these networks will be aggressively learning and
making themselves more intelligent by modifying themselves.

------
blue1
> When it comes to Alzheimer's, early detection is crucial

How so? AFAIK currently there's no cure for Alzheimer's. What help brings an
early diagnosis?

~~~
ianai
As far as I can research, diet plays a large role. As does environment.

~~~
blue1
do you mean a role in controlling the evolution of the disease once it has
been diagnosed?

~~~
ianai
I mean every stage of it including whether or not a person develops it.

